# Rescue dog attacking my dog!!



## harrybear (Jun 7, 2010)

We rescued an ex breeding beagle yesterday. She was fostered with a home with many other dogs and we were assured that she was showing no signs of aggressive behaviour. 
My dog (a very mild mannered red setter) came with me to collect her and to test their compatibility. They seemed to be fine although she did give him a little warning growl when he was being a bit excitable on their "trial" walk together. 
Today though, she seems to have taken a real dislike to my setter. She growls if he goes near her and she get up and follow him if he leaves the room so that she can growl at him. This morning she bit him, although I put this down to the excitement of getting ready for a walk. Then this evening, I was sitting down stroking them both when she snapped and bit him again on his ear, drawing blood. My setter did not snap back and went and laid in his bed. 
I'm so distraught. Does anyone think that this is just a territorial/new home behaviour or will she keep attacking my dog?


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Im feeling sorry for your setter,but as I have only the one dog at the moment I dont have any answers. But I didnt want to read and run.Im sure someone with more experience will come along to reply.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I would separate them for now. There is no way that your Setter should have to put up with this. Also you don't want the Beagle to get into the 'habit' of nipping and biting your resident dog.

Did you get the Beagle via a rescue - if yes, do contact them as they should have a trainer and some support and help available to you.

Has the Beagle ever lived in a home before? Some dogs that are used for breeding are not used to living as part of a family unit or in a house etc. But it does sound as though she really is going for your Setter and I would urge you to get a trainer or behaviourist in to help.

Make sure you feed them separately and don't let them get close to each other if toys or people are around, because it sounds as though the Beagle might be resource guarding a bit...

*RE GROWLING*

The growling is a warning - a sign that the Beagle feels uncomfortable or unsure or scared. So don't stop the actual growling because you don't want her to go straight to a bite as a way of expressing her anxiety etc.

I would really keep them separate for now and pay close attention to any growls etc from the Beagle. I'm sure you're doing this already though 

Oh - and if you do get a trainer, *STAY AWAY *from anyone who mentions '*dominance'* or 'pack leader' or 'alpha rolls'. You want someone who is experienced and who uses positive training methods. Sounds as though the Beagle is nervous already so you don't want someone to declare her 'dominant' and then just be harsh with her!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

harrybear said:


> We rescued an ex breeding beagle yesterday. She was fostered with a home with many other dogs and we were assured that she was showing no signs of aggressive behaviour.
> My dog (a very mild mannered red setter) came with me to collect her and to test their compatibility. They seemed to be fine although she did give him a little warning growl when he was being a bit excitable on their "trial" walk together.
> Today though, she seems to have taken a real dislike to my setter. She growls if he goes near her and she get up and follow him if he leaves the room so that she can growl at him. This morning she bit him, although I put this down to the excitement of getting ready for a walk. Then this evening, I was sitting down stroking them both when she snapped and bit him again on his ear, drawing blood. My setter did not snap back and went and laid in his bed.
> I'm so distraught. Does anyone think that this is just a territorial/new home behaviour or will she keep attacking my dog?


If dogs are going to start then there are usually common triggers, they are usually food, toys, treats especially linger lasting high value ones like, pigs ears bones and chews and especially left laying around, attention, confined spaces like narrow hallways, and going through door ways, times of hyper excitement like leads coming out for walks, door bells ringing, visitors arriving etc. So especially in the int early days, when they have to get used to each other become integrated and settled you need to avoid/manage/control these situations to give them a chance to settle.

Dogs when they first are getting used to living together, often do lower key things like, growl to ask for space and establish boundaries, they may if the growls ignored show teeth, air snap without making contact, and even lunge and chase the dog off if especially persistent and dont heed ealier warnings. Occasionaly they will nip. But its a matter of how much and how far she is going too.

How is he with her has he got overly boisterous or did he start approaching and bothering her at first, if he did this may be part of the reason, and once he gives her space it may all fizzle out and settle down once boundaries are established and they will start to integrate more and be fine. At the same time though if she is going over the top, or he is really anxious and uneasy, then you need to motnitor it and prevent it by not exacerbating main known triggers at the moment.

Is she spayed already. Is there any possibility she could be getting ready for a season otherwise, vulva would show signs of enlarging/swelling if she is. Bitches in the first stage of a season can be antsy and even snappy and agressive to males and other dogs, so I thought I would mention this just in case.

It is early days and its not unusual to get some teething problems while they are sorting themselves out. I certainly wouldnt leave them together unattended at the moment, as I said just dont exacerbate any potential problems at the moment by avoiding and managing the know common triggers and supervise them closely and see if they settle. It all does depend though on how far she is going at the moment and how contant and or excessive her behaviour is.


----------



## harrybear (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. We haven't told her off for growling, and have been giving them treats and meals separately. As yet, she hasn't shown any interest in toys or bones. 
When she arrived, she claimed my setters bed as her own and he graciously moved into another dog bed. The growling is worse if we show any affection to my setter. It seems that she is very jealous of him and she really wants to be top dog, which my setter seems happy to allow. 
She has been neutered, and has been living with 6 other dogs for the last 4 weeks (after coming from a puppy farm) so is used to other dogs jumping around her.
If I'm honest, it's worrying me. I took her on fully expecting to have to spend lots of time and effort with her, but this is totally unexpected. Like I said, we were assured that she had no aggressive tendencies towards other dogs, and I'm concerned that her behaviour will change my setters behaviour in a negative way. He is the softest, most loving dog and now he seems fearful and nervous.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I would spend a lot of extra one on one time with your lovely Setter 

I would also contact the rescue and inform them you need URGENT help.

If you try a trainer and things still don't improve, you may have to consider that this particular dog is not a good fit for you. It's still very early days but remember, you DO have options. Phone the rescue and let us know what they say?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am sorry things aren't going well at the moment. I agree with the other replies, contact the rescue shelter & see if they have a behaviourist who can help. Alot of shelters provide follow up help.

There may be a number of reasons why this is happening, we had a similar problem (amongst others!) when we bought our second dog home. She started attacking Toby (my first dog) in the evenings. There didn't seem to be any apparent reason for this; no toys. food, attention was involved. 

We never did find out the cause but learnt to read her body language alot more (the signs were very subtle that she was unhappy & about to go for him). We managed the situation by keeping her leashed & taking her out for breaks to stop the habit (it started to become a nightly occurrence) & to protect Toby.

I hope you can get over this, alot of dogs have settling in problems & with management you can work through this. Obviously your existing dogs welfare is paramount & incident like these can be very upsetting. I was devastated when I saw Toby becoming a scared & frightened dog because of Roxy's behaviour. Luckily we were able to sort this & my OH was off work at the time so the dogs were never on their own together. If this had not been the case then I doubt Roxy would still be with us now as I could not risk Toby being hurt by her.

Good luck, let us know how things go


----------



## harrybear (Jun 7, 2010)

Good morning. Just an update;

I spoke to the beagles foster carer (who had her for 4 weeks). She told me that she would growl at her other dogs, but had never bitten one, and she was surprised by this. 
She did say though, that the beagle was very much top dog when she arrived. 
We discussed the 2 instances of biting. The first was when my setter was being excitable. I can understand that she would bite him, although the foster carer did say that a growl should have been sufficient and that a bite was not necessary. The second instance was when I was stroking both of the dogs. The foster carer said that this is completely unacceptable and that it must be addressed. She said to watch her and read her body language and to distract or remonstrate her if she is growling at the setter for no reason or looks as though she will growl. She said that she needs to be taught by me that it is not acceptable to growl without a reason (not just because she wants to be the boss). 
This made sense to me. Does this seem reasonable?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I think it would be better if this beagle was in a home as an only dog. If you keep her, you could be lining your resident dog up for years of stress. 

Did the fosterer tell you, before you took her, that she was growling at other dogs?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> I think it would be better if this beagle was in a home as an only dog. If you keep her, you could be lining your resident dog up for years of stress.
> 
> Did the fosterer tell you, before you took her, that she was growling at other dogs?


I agree. I feel very sorry for this poor beagle, but even sorrier for your setter. Most setters are nice, laid back if excitable, friendly dogs and you don't want to spoil that.

I would take him back before he gets too settled.


----------



## harrybear (Jun 7, 2010)

The info we were given before getting her was that she was a gentle friendly, unaggressive dog who needed to be with another dog to teach her "doggie behaviour". We were told that she would give a little grrrr. If she had enough of playing etc. 
She is a gentle dog. Very puppy like as she wants to explore and say hello. She is responding very well to us and if we can get her out of this, she will be a near perfect pet. 
I'm going to be a little more firm with her. I don't want to give up on her just 2 days in, but obviously, she needs to be compatible with my setter in order for her to be part of the family. It would also be very hard to love a dog that is causing our beloved setter distress. I'll let you know how we get on.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

harrybear said:


> Good morning. Just an update;
> 
> I spoke to the beagles foster carer (who had her for 4 weeks). She told me that she would growl at her other dogs, but had never bitten one, and she was surprised by this.
> She did say though, that the beagle was very much top dog when she arrived.
> ...


Sorry but I rather fear this is dangerous advice - the growling is a WARNING. Take that away and what are you left with - a dog who goes straight to a bite as she has no other way of expressing her unease?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

harrybear said:


> Good morning. Just an update;
> 
> I spoke to the beagles foster carer (who had her for 4 weeks). She told me that she would growl at her other dogs, but had never bitten one, and she was surprised by this.
> She did say though, that the beagle was very much top dog when she arrived.
> ...


Have just re-read your opening post and the incidences that have happened so far.

On the first walk I understand that she growled when he was exciteable and assume that was the end of it?

The second was when he goes near her she growls, Does he just back off and give her space when he approaches her and she growls If he does is that the end of it and she only follows him if he doesnt give her space when she growls. Or does she still follow him and growl even if he leaves her alone at the first growl?

When she bit him when you were getting ready to take them for a walk, did she growl first and warn or just go straight in a bite him? If she growled first and verbally warned him that she wasnt happy and wanted space, then at least she warns before she goes to bite and takes it further, if she goes straight to bite then thats an indicator it could be something more serious.

When you were stroking them both, and she bit him and made his ear bleed did she warn first with a growl, or just go straight to biting him and drawing blood? Again if she gave a verbal warning first that isnt quite so bad, if she goes in to bite and draw blood straight away without prior warning then that could again be more of a concern.

Whilst I agree with the fosterer that a growl should be sufficient especially if the other dog backs off and gives space and heeds the warning as there is no need to go to second base and even if they do if the dog doesnt back off, it should still be low key like just showing teeth or an air snap not making contact. To go straight to bite and especially drawing blood with no other low key warnings isnt good.

I agree with watching the body language and the distraction and getting her to offer an alternative behaviour instead, but as growling is often the first base in warning not only the other dog but you too that something is up. Im not sure extingusing the growl and your warning too is such a good idea.

I notice that she said that when the dog arrived with her she did growl at her other dogs although never bitten, Im wondering that if she was remonstrated for growling by the fosterer, and if thats why now she isnt bothering in all cases to warn with a growl and if thats why she is going straight in to bite without a warning growl.

I know the fosterer interpreted her growling as trying to be top dog, and while I agree some dogs can be bossy and growl through actual dog aggression, given her history of being an puppy breeding bitch if she came from a puppy farm, the growling may well not be this, dogs will growl just as much if they are unsure of other dogs or a situation. Dont forget too she had 4 weeks with those dogs to settle and sort herself out, and now its again a strange new home and another dog to live with and she doesnt know you yet. Often whats thought of as aggressive behaviour is in fact defensive and out of being unsure.

While I agree you do need to watch her body language, for things like making and holding eye contact, staring the other dog out, and stiffening of her body for example, and things like trying to displace the other dog, it depends in the first place just how clear and how much body language she will exhibit in the first place. Dont forget if she is a puppy farm breeding bitch that I may suspect although you just said ex breeding bitch who likely will have been confined to a small area and had litter after litter, and likely hasnt had the usual socialisation and play with other dogs, to learn those skills and body language.From what you have said she doesnt seem to know what a toy is or how to play with one even, certainly doesnt certainly show interest in any, which can be another sign of a puppy farm breeding bitch . So the growl or the growl she did originally when she was with the fosterer may have been the only warning that she is going to do something. Suppress that and she is now going straight to lunge and bite then you are not going to get a lot of warning until its too late.

Dont know of course for sure cant see her and the situations, but just trying to make you aware there is more then one way to interpret her behaviour at the moment, and if the wrong things are done in the given situations it can make things worse.


----------



## harrybear (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you sled dog for your informative reply. Just to be clear she has growled first before biting, albeit very quickly before! The first instance with my excitable setter was when he didn't calm down his excitable behaviour after her growl. I can see that she may have feared getting hurt by him and bit him first! 
The second incident was a little more concerning. She gave a low growl and then bit him. He immediately ran off to his bed. Other than that, each time she has growled at her he ignores her and walks away. 
Today has been a much better day. He was much calmer when putting on harnesses for walkies this morning. She gave a little growl when he got too close which was fair enough. We didn't tell her off for this. She walks beautifully with him and there is no issue there. The other incident was when a neighbour popped in to say hello and made a fuss of her. She was fine until my setter walked in (calmly) to say hello. She again gave a little growl which I ignored. 
In the afternoon. They were both near me and I was keeping a close eye on them and she gave a little grrr for no reason. the setter was calm, not near her or invading her space. So I gave her a little grrrr back. No words. 
I fed them together tonight and my setter went to her bowl before she had finished and she backed straight off. No growling or barking! ( I then made the setter sit whilst she finished). She had also claimed his bed, and growled if he went near, but today he sat in his bed and she curled up next to him on the edge. She has also been following him without growling. It seems that she is curious to learn what dogs do! 
I appreciate that she needs to learn some social behaviour and am treating her like I would a puppy. She seems keen to learn and in just 24 hours has learnt that upstairs is out of bounds and that dog beds are for sleeping on, not sofas. 
So it's now the evening, and we have had no more growls. They are face to face sleeping on one dog bed, so hopefully it means that she is starting to trust my setter and realise that being friends will be much nicer! 
Fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I agree. I feel very sorry for this poor beagle, but even sorrier for your setter. Most setters are nice, laid back if excitable, friendly dogs and you don't want to spoil that.
> 
> I would take him back before he gets too settled.


setters are laid back, havn't read the

other replies other the SDH,
But sounds like maybe the beagle is trying to establish herself.

could it calm down given time once the beagle feels more secure????


----------



## harrybear (Jun 7, 2010)

Owned by a yellow lab, just to be clear, she wasn't saying to address all growling, just the ones where she is trying to show my setter who is boss. She explained that if she was growling without a need (him being too close, being over playful etc), it could become habitual and a way of bullying the setter. She said that although I should be mindful of her background, I shouldn't let her carry on with unacceptable behaviour. 
I would never suppress her urge to growl if I felt that she was doing it to tell someone she needs some space or is frightened. I tell my kids all the time that if a dog growls it means walk away, so I need the beagle to be able to do this rather than bite. However, it would seem that her growls are for dominance reasons and in my house, I rule the roost lol! 
Thank you for your support and info! I'll keep you all posted how we are getting on.


----------



## harrybear (Jun 7, 2010)

DT, I'm starting to think that it is insecurity that is making her behave like this. As long as my setter is happy and safe (and he has been today) I'll keep giving her time, love and patience.


----------



## harrybear (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok. No sooner had I posted my last reply, my setter woke up walked lazily over to my hubby laying on the sofa to say hello and the beagle woke up, looked at my setter and went for him (didn't bite though). Any thoughts? :crazy:


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Im so glad that things are beginning to settle down, I was becoming so worried for your adorable setter feeling upset, being bitten and losing his own bed!!! Bless him, they are such loving dogs. 

I hope things improve day by day and your 2 become great friends!

Puppy Love x


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh no, not again!!!!! Your poor boy!!!!

I only just posted my thoughts when I then read your last posting. I really dont have an answer as never been in that situation, but please keep a close eye on them, you dont want you setter to become fearful in his own home!!!


----------



## harrybear (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks puppy love! He really is a gentle giant and is now at my feet half on his bed and half off it fast asleep.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

harrybear said:


> Thank you sled dog for your informative reply. Just to be clear she has growled first before biting, albeit very quickly before! The first instance with my excitable setter was when he didn't calm down his excitable behaviour after her growl. I can see that she may have feared getting hurt by him and bit him first!
> The second incident was a little more concerning. She gave a low growl and then bit him. He immediately ran off to his bed. Other than that, each time she has growled at her he ignores her and walks away.
> Today has been a much better day. He was much calmer when putting on harnesses for walkies this morning. She gave a little growl when he got too close which was fair enough. We didn't tell her off for this. She walks beautifully with him and there is no issue there. The other incident was when a neighbour popped in to say hello and made a fuss of her. She was fine until my setter walked in (calmly) to say hello. She again gave a little growl which I ignored.
> In the afternoon. They were both near me and I was keeping a close eye on them and she gave a little grrr for no reason. the setter was calm, not near her or invading her space. So I gave her a little grrrr back. No words.
> ...





harrybear said:


> Ok. No sooner had I posted my last reply, my setter woke up walked lazily over to my hubby laying on the sofa to say hello and the beagle woke up, looked at my setter and went for him (didn't bite though). Any thoughts? :crazy:


Its good that she isnt at least steaming in and going straight to biting, from what you have said she is at least giving a growl a verbal warning before doing anything.
Which at least gives you a warning to step in and as he is ignoring and walking away
then thats good too because if means it wont escalate or shouldnt.

The fact that they have curled up together on the bed and been laying face to face tonight with no problems and up to earlier on you have had no more growls then to me that all sounds postive. She also hasnt grabbed his bed and prevented him from getting in it tonight either but shared it.

It seems that the main trigger with her which is on the list of common triggers especially in the early days is attention. As the worst thats happened today seems when the neighbour was fussing her and he walked in and then again tonight when she thought he was going to get attention. The good thing today and tonight though is that unlike yesterday or before she isnt going to biting just the verbal growl. If she was a breeding bitch, and especially if she came from a puppy farm then she has likely been deprived of human contact, so at the moment it sounds like thats why getting attention may be such a high value thing to her, and she just needs to learn she will get attention and fuss, but its not her exclusive right, and like the bed and sleeping and laying with him now, she doesnt need to protect getting forms of attention and they can "share"

The other thing I would say as food can be a trigger and one of the biggest, I would give both a wide margin of space between them and supervise, no allowing any eyeing up of each others food and no approaching each others bowls even when empty. Bowls up and out the way before they are allowed close access and make sure there is no spillage of bits of food left on the floor. Although she backed off when the setter went to her bowl no growling or anything, the last thing you want is that if he did continue to do it she may go to growling and resource guarding her food if she feels he is a threat and its going to be taken. The fact that she backed off though and didnt have a go at him, to me doesnt smack of a dog that wants to be boss or has a real axe to grind. Which still makes me think a lot of the problem is out of insecurity at the moment.

As they are OK out on walks which is understandable as its neutral territory I would build on that too getting them out as much as possible over the coming days, where there wont be any need for competing about anything and will be a lot less stress free for them both.

Carry on monitoring the situation and be aware of the things that are triggers in her case at the moment attention and competing for attention seems to be the main and biggest trigger. Be aware of all the other common ones I listed too and avoid and manage those while they are still integrating and settling.

From what you have said today, there is nothing in there that makes me immediately feel that its likely to be a lost cause. If you go out at the moment and cant supervise then until they are established and accepted each other and its completely calmed down I would separate them just in case.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> I'm afraid the dog would have gone straight back to the pound at the first bite, or for that matter the first growl at the existing dog. Not only has your dog suddenly got a new dog in his home, its attacking him, biting him and trying to control him! Imagine if someone came into your house, shoved you in a chair and started taking over, slapping you when you tried to move. I would also be worried that if the dog is in a strange new place and its already confident enough to try shoving your dog out of the way, and has jealous tendencies, what will it be like once it's found it's feet? What if it turns your nice friendly dog fearful and nasty? On top of all that, I would be extremely concerned about the rescue, they told you its friendly and doesn't growl, yet its bit your dog, I'd wonder what else have they lied about or not told you?


Thats really harsh- I hope you dont take any rescues that have had a hard time.

OP- I hope things improve for you, sounds like the Beagle has been through a lot in a short space of time. 
I had a foster dog come and she would start bad fights with one of my Girls, I thought she'd have to go but things settled so well she still hasn't left- that was 3 years ago.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> I'm afraid the dog would have gone straight back to the pound at the first bite, or* for that matter the first growl at the existing dog.* Not only has your dog suddenly got a new dog in his home, its attacking him, biting him and trying to control him! Imagine if someone came into your house, shoved you in a chair and started taking over, slapping you when you tried to move. I would also be worried that if the dog is in a strange new place and its already confident enough to try shoving your dog out of the way, and has jealous tendencies, what will it be like once it's found it's feet? What if it turns your nice friendly dog fearful and nasty? On top of all that, I would be extremely concerned about the rescue, they told you its friendly and doesn't growl, yet its bit your dog, I'd wonder what else have they lied about or not told you?


Whilst I agree that the situation isn't ideal for the OP's dog & none of us can really advise if the dog should stay or go (this would be for the OP to decide or for a professional to help) but to rule a dog out on the basis of one growl is incredibly unfair.

If you look at it from the new arrivals point oif view they are currently in a period of great upheaval & stress having been in two new environments, new people, changes to routine, etc so are bound to act differently.

I wouldn't blame the rescue at this stage as many dogs will display 'undesirable' traits at first due to anxiety of the new environment, it is incrdeibly unrealist to expect everything to go smoothly immediately. Sometimes these introductions do but not always.

As I said, my second dog took a while to become adjusted. She had various problems which we worked to reduce & make sure she felt more comfortable. If her attcks on Toby had continued then she would have had to have gone back to the shelter but I didn't want to give up immediately & now I am glad I didn't. Her & Toby play well, they get on great & I have no worries avbout the playing/eating together anymore.

Whilst the OP's situation may be entirely differnt to mine & this may not work out with the second dog but to suggest a dog is sent back even if it growled is harsh & unfair - all dogs growl & to expect them not to is unrealistc.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> *I'm afraid the dog would have gone straight back to the pound at the first bite, or for that matter the first growl at the existing dog.* Not only has your dog suddenly got a new dog in his home, its attacking him, biting him and trying to control him! Imagine if someone came into your house, shoved you in a chair and started taking over, slapping you when you tried to move. I would also be worried that if the dog is in a strange new place and its already confident enough to try shoving your dog out of the way, and has jealous tendencies, what will it be like once it's found it's feet? What if it turns your nice friendly dog fearful and nasty? On top of all that, I would be extremely concerned about the rescue, they told you its friendly and doesn't growl, yet its bit your dog, I'd wonder what else have they lied about or not told you?


Dogs growl. Just like they bark, poop, eat and play.

A growl is simply a warning and the way a dog conveys that it is fearful, uneasy, uncomfortable or tense.

And sometimes it can take a while for a new rescue to settle in. My Lab didn't start relaxing until he'd been here a good three months. He growled a lot and air snapped constantly. Now, two years later, I have the most gentle, loving, lovable, interesting, wonderful boy.

Please don't EVER get a rescue dog


----------



## harrybear (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the support everyone. Today she showed her first sign of wanting to play with my setter. I left the back doors open and she had a good tear around the garden with him. When she had enough and he still wanted to play, she simply came in and went into her bed. I'm hoping this a sign that she is learning to remove herself from him when she gets overwhelmed rather than growl. 
I know that some people may have just given her back, and if I'm honest, a few years back I probably would have. But I've learned with my setter that if you are firm and give them the time they need, they can overcome bad behaviour.
I feel that she deserves a chance to redeem herself and have a loving home. Of course, I may be wrong, but I feel that she has it in her to be a lovely companion for my setter.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

harrybear said:


> Thanks for the support everyone. Today she showed her first sign of wanting to play with my setter. I left the back doors open and she had a good tear around the garden with him. When she had enough and he still wanted to play, she simply came in and went into her bed. I'm hoping this a sign that she is learning to remove herself from him when she gets overwhelmed rather than growl.
> I know that some people may have just given her back, and if I'm honest, a few years back I probably would have. But I've learned with my setter that if you are firm and give them the time they need, they can overcome bad behaviour.
> I feel that she deserves a chance to redeem herself and have a loving home. Of course, I may be wrong, but I feel that she has it in her to be a lovely companion for my setter.


Am so glad you feel that they are making improvements. I do understand from past experience that this can be a stressful period for everyone.

Really hope things go well for you all


----------



## harrybear (Jun 7, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> I'm afraid the dog would have gone straight back to the pound at the first bite, or for that matter the first growl at the existing dog. Not only has your dog suddenly got a new dog in his home, its attacking him, biting him and trying to control him! Imagine if someone came into your house, shoved you in a chair and started taking over, slapping you when you tried to move. I would also be worried that if the dog is in a strange new place and its already confident enough to try shoving your dog out of the way, and has jealous tendencies, what will it be like once it's found it's feet? What if it turns your nice friendly dog fearful and nasty? On top of all that, I would be extremely concerned about the rescue, they told you its friendly and doesn't growl, yet its bit your dog, I'd wonder what else have they lied about or not told you?


I did comment earlier, that if her behaviour started having a detrimental effect on my setter, she would have to go. He is a little wary of her, but also curious to get to know her and play. 
Of course there is always a danger that a dog will "find it's feet"and become more forceful. My setter became very dominant over my daughter at around 6 months and we overcame this. This is behaviour that I'm looking out for and and will nip it in the bud. I'm very lucky to be in the position to be with them all day and have the time to do this. 
Lastly, we got her from a very large animal rescue charity. We were informed that she would give a little warning grrr if she wanted another dog to back off. She had never bitten a dog in her foster care home and wasn't aggressive. (I actually wouldn't say she is an aggressive dog now, just confused and unsure). I took my setter to get her and she gave a little grrr on the walk when he came hurtling towards her. I didn't see this as an issue, nor did the foster carer. 
It isn't in the dog rescue charity's interest to lie. They want the dog to be compatible to their new home and not be returned!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

harrybear said:


> Thanks for the support everyone. Today she showed her first sign of wanting to play with my setter. I left the back doors open and she had a good tear around the garden with him. When she had enough and he still wanted to play, she simply came in and went into her bed. I'm hoping this a sign that she is learning to remove herself from him when she gets overwhelmed rather than growl.
> I know that some people may have just given her back, and if I'm honest, a few years back I probably would have. But I've learned with my setter that if you are firm and give them the time they need, they can overcome bad behaviour.
> I feel that she deserves a chance to redeem herself and have a loving home. Of course, I may be wrong, but I feel that she has it in her to be a lovely companion for my setter.


I would say that is another good sign too, that she now plays with him and is just calling a halt in a non confrontational way when she has had enough.

It seems to be following a pattern Ive seen many times before. They often start off growling and showing teeth and air snapping at first to establish boundaries and make sure they get their space.Admitted she went further and gave him a bite and caught his ear and made it bleed. Once they are sure that the other dog isnt going to pester the life out of them and they can get their space and boundaries are established then often you start to see things, like they will lay with the the other dog in calm situations and when the other dog isnt bothering them. Which looks like what you had last night, instead of claiming his bed and pushing him out, last night she actually shared the bed with him and they slept face to face. You then usually see them start to entertain the other dog and start to play, usually at their instigation and then finishing it when they think enoughs enough, which looks like whats happened today. Last night although when he went up to your other half she protested even that was better I think from what you said as it was lower key and she didnt go to bite him which is a big improvement on the day before.

Her trigger as I mentioned before seems to be when you give him attention, so thats an area you need to work on by observing and managing the situation through prevention and management at the moment at least, Firm but fair kind handling with her is probably the best solution. You can probably do that with training, getting her to work for her attention by sitting calmly with no growling and relaxed and using praise, attention and treats as a reward when she does so. Also managing the other common trigger situations I mentioned before. also when she is laying with him and playing and interacting nicely with no growling also praise and reward her for that too, to encourage and re-enforce the behaviour you do want.

As she gets more settled and into a routine and learns to trust you and integrates with him more, and realises this is her hopefully forever home, you should begin to see the behaviours get less and less as she will likely not feel the need to compete with him either.

You have had a few problems with your setter and managed to iron those out and are no stranger to dogs obviously so Im sure you will be fine.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Whilst I agree that the situation isn't ideal for the OP's dog & none of us can really advise if the dog should stay or go (this would be for the OP to decide or for a professional to help) but to rule a dog out on the basis of one growl is incredibly unfair.
> 
> If you look at it from the new arrivals point oif view they are currently in a period of great upheaval & stress having been in two new environments, new people, changes to routine, etc so are bound to act differently.
> 
> ...


On the other hand, many rescue dogs are very much on their best behaviour when adjusting to their new home. It's only when they start to settle that their real characters and issues emerge.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> On the other hand, many rescue dogs are very much on their best behaviour when adjusting to their new home. It's only when they start to settle that their real characters and issues emerge.


Oh definitley! With my Roxy things were fine initially but after two weeks that when we started to see her problems emerge. It seemed that the list grew day by day for a while. I think that she was so scared & anxious the first couple of weeks that she was almost shut down & it was when she started to relax that it all started.


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

On a purely practical note, I find a make-do tether of an old lead slipped around the leg of the sofa can be a very useful tool for new foster dogs, and especially those who may have a tendency to try to control space. Make sure your beagle can't practice guarding the space near yourself or hubby from the other dog. Sometimes new dogs to the home, especially ones who come from a troubled background, don't make very smart choices initially. I find sometimes it is best to anticipate potential problems and clip the dog onto the tether with nylabone or stuffed kong to keep them busy.


----------



## harrybear (Jun 7, 2010)

Riff Raff said:


> On a purely practical note, I find a make-do tether of an old lead slipped around the leg of the sofa can be a very useful tool for new foster dogs, and especially those who may have a tendency to try to control space. Make sure your beagle can't practice guarding the space near yourself or hubby from the other dog. Sometimes new dogs to the home, especially ones who come from a troubled background, don't make very smart choices initially. I find sometimes it is best to anticipate potential problems and clip the dog onto the tether with nylabone or stuffed kong to keep them busy.


I had noticed that she was curling up by my feet and that my setter wouldn't come near me if she was there. To remedy this, I have been moving seats and calling my setter to me. Once he is settled, I call the beagle over and fuss them both.


----------



## harrybear (Jun 7, 2010)

*A quick update:

My beagle has settled down and we have had no instances of biting!:thumbup1: she has growled once or twice when my setter has been boisterous, but other than that, they are getting on really well. She snuggles up to my setter in his bed and is generally much more settled. Her personality is coming out and she can be mischevious, but we would rather this than a timid, frightened dog! 
Thanks for all your help!*


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

harrybear said:


> *A quick update:
> 
> My beagle has settled down and we have had no instances of biting!:thumbup1: she has growled once or twice when my setter has been boisterous, but other than that, they are getting on really well. She snuggles up to my setter in his bed and is generally much more settled. Her personality is coming out and she can be mischevious, but we would rather this than a timid, frightened dog!
> Thanks for all your help!*


*

Really glad that she seems to have settled more now and they look like they are well on the way to being good pals.*


----------

